# Eggs



## Blue2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi, I recently joined and posted in the Introduction forum. The tortoise who lives out in the garden all year round has just laid an egg-she is out there on her own-is this normal for a tortoise in her position (Ie without a mate) and is there anything I should do for her?

Thanks-I know nothing about tortoises-this is my first time!

Sarah


----------



## matt41gb (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Sarah, and welcome to the forum! I'm not sure what you have there because of the close up view, but it looks like a Greek. Female tortoises can lay infertile eggs without the presence of a male. How long have you had her? I don know that female tortoises can store a male's sperm for a certain amount of time and fertilize them when they feel the need. Are you going to try to incubate the egg? 

-Matt


----------



## Blue2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Matt

The egg had been lying on the surface for an unknown period of time when I found it so I did not think it would be worth incubating, plus I admit to having no idea where to start with that. The tortoise came with the house and local rumour has it that she has been here for up to 70 years-though I am not sure-she certainly comes with the house and lives out there all year round. we are on the East coast of Scotland and she seems to deal better with the winter than I do!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome! Nice tortoise!


----------



## Blue2 (Jun 30, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> Welcome! Nice tortoise!



Thank you

Sarah


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 30, 2011)

HI Sarah:

Sometimes female tortoises will lay eggs, like chickens, without having been with a male tortoise. However, they don't just lay one egg. If there was one, there are probably a few more. My suggestion would be for you to get a tub with a small foot print, but with tall sides that she can't climb out of, and put in enough warm water to come up to the middle of her sides (where the top meets the bottom). Keep her warm and do the warm soaks and she may get rid of the other infertile eggs she has (if she hasn't already). You can leave her soaking in the water for 15 minutes to a half hour.


----------



## Blue2 (Jun 30, 2011)

emysemys said:


> HI Sarah:
> 
> Sometimes female tortoises will lay eggs, like chickens, without having been with a male tortoise. However, they don't just lay one egg. If there was one, there are probably a few more. My suggestion would be for you to get a tub with a small foot print, but with tall sides that she can't climb out of, and put in enough warm water to come up to the middle of her sides (where the top meets the bottom). Keep her warm and do the warm soaks and she may get rid of the other infertile eggs she has (if she hasn't already). You can leave her soaking in the water for 15 minutes to a half hour.



Hi Yvonne

I wondered if that was the case. This is the third year that she has laid eggs and there is only one that I can see so it is worth a try-I will give it a go at the weekend and let you know how it goes.

Sarah


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 30, 2011)

That's a really cool pic. 

Yeah, I agree with the above comments. The egg could be sterile, or else the female may have been storing sperm for up to 3 years. If you're sure it's a dud, don't worry about it. However, if there is a chance she may have mated, then I would allow it to incubate naturally outdoors, or else do it yourself with an incubating machine.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to TFO! 

I like the look of that shell...almost a rusty color. Cool!


----------



## matt41gb (Jun 30, 2011)

It looks kind of like a Hermann's tortoise. 

-Matt


----------

